# Lea & Perrins Worcestershire Sauce - age?



## stdunbar

I've got a Lea & Perrins Worcestershire Sauce bottle that I believe to be older than 1900.  I'm having a hard time taking a picture of the mold mark but it goes about half way up the neck.  Any age thoughts?  The bottom has "JII4D" though it easily could be a "11", a dot like character (think filled in fareheit mark) and a "S".


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hey StDunbars, I have dug 3 of those bottles myself. All three came from a pit that dated 1870's-1880's. I'm not sure how much older they were made but yours looks to date from that time period. That bottle originally came with a cork wrapped around a glass stopper. These are considered common bottles but are always nice to find in my opinion.  Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## stdunbar

Thanks for the information - apparently they were pretty wide spread.


----------



## IRISH

Hi and welcome to the forum stdunbar.

 Your Lea & Perrins will date between the 1880's to around the late 1910's, there are quite a few variations but the basic bottle didn't change a lot in those years.

 You can still buy the stuff here under the Lea & Perrins name, it tastes awfull I think [:'(] .


----------



## Humabdos

Hey it's not as bad as that brown crap you guy's put on toast! lol[]
 Glen


----------



## IRISH

Hey! I like the brown crap [] ,  good on cheese sandwiches too.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Scott, The size you have is very common but you can find glass stopper that say Lea & Perrins. The Bottles come in three sizes all marked Lea & Perrins on the bottle and the stopper. Every bottle collection should have at least one Lea & Perrins in it. I have included a pic of the economy size.

 Hey Toby, stop drinking that stuff, It goes on your steak.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Humabdos

Yep got to have a Worcestershire in the collection!
 Here's mine  Royal Sauce Co with a Lea & Perrins stopper.


----------



## Humabdos

A good friend of mine from Australia owns a small resort in the Philippines he always has some on the table. I tried it but didn't like it at all! In fact it took a whole pot of coffee to get the taste out of my mouth. 
 Glen


----------



## kastoo

I need me a stopper like tht fo my Lea and Perrins!


----------



## IRISH

We get hundreds of them here,  send me a PM and we will see what can be done to get a couple over to you, postage can't be much for a little stopper or two.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I have a "Holbrook & Co that's the same type and has a Holbrook marked glass top. I never found out which came first but one of them wasn't very original.


----------



## capsoda

Yeah, I have several different brands that used that bottle style in several colors. Some with marked stoppers and some with plain stoppers.


----------



## IRISH

Holbrook & Co hot sauce bottles breed like fly's I think [] ,  they and there stoppers are found every where I've ever dug in Oz in large quantitys (that's roughly a 2000 by 1000 Kilometer area).


----------

